# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  3gp video

## tikal26

Hey i just received an e-mail with video in 3gp formatt. i never used it before and i can't open it with mplayer. anyone knows how to open this formatt all the players i find are for windows

----------


## Hokputooy

I found this website in a google search, http://www.saunalahti.fi/~laakkon1/linux/3650_vid.php , it shows how to convert 3gp to divx.

----------


## tikal26

thanks

----------


## abhaysahai

run ubuntusetup.sh and 3gp files run properly in Totem/Kaffine.

Regards,
Abhay

----------


## Kimm

I'm pretty sure it runns under RealPLayer (for Linux), I have successfully played a file of this format before on my Ubuntu installation anyway

----------


## rajeshgautam

> I'm pretty sure it runns under RealPLayer (for Linux), I have successfully played a file of this format before on my Ubuntu installation anyway


i am sucessfully playing .3pg file with the real player

----------


## tikal26

> Hey i just received an e-mail with video in 3gp formatt. i never used it before and i can't open it with mplayer. anyone knows how to open this formatt all the players i find are for windows


 Ok thanks to all of you because it works now. I just did not that Real player provided a linux software

----------


## coolworld

Installed RealPlayer 10 for linux but I can't seem to play 3gp video. Do I still need to install additional plugins, if yes, where can I download them?

----------


## sabitha

just installed w32 codecs will be just fine, you can open the .3gp with realplayer or totem-xine  :Wink:  . install w32codecs from the synaptic

----------


## coolworld

> just installed w32 codecs will be just fine, you can open the .3gp with realplayer or totem-xine  . install w32codecs from the synaptic


Just new with ubuntu, but sorry for this dumb question, but how do I install the w32codecs? I open synaptic and try to search for w32codecs by it can't find it. What should I do?

----------


## george_apan

> Just new with ubuntu, but sorry for this dumb question, but how do I install the w32codecs? I open synaptic and try to search for w32codecs by it can't find it. What should I do?


In a terminal window write:

$ sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list

and add this line at the end:


```
deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sarge main
```

then in the terminal again:

$ sudo apt-get update
$ sudo apt-get install w32codecs

and you're done.

----------


## imagine

Rather use a repository made for Ubuntu than Debian (Sarge).

Add this to your  /etc/apt/sources.list:


```
deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
```

----------


## kakashi

compile you own mplayer. work for me. plays every single thing i throw at it.

----------


## ubuntian

> Rather use a repository made for Ubuntu than Debian (Sarge).
> 
> Add this to your  /etc/apt/sources.list:
> 
> 
> ```
> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
> ```


for .3gp file,i can play in mplayer but no sound, n one more extension is .wma(songs), can't play also....can somebody help???

----------


## likes2skate

A one-shot install solution is mplayer; it will show 3gp videos but the sound does not play for me because of a codec error.

----------


## andrew.46

Hi likes2skate,




> A one-shot install solution is mplayer; it will show 3gp videos but the sound does not play for me because of a codec error.


You have brought a somewhat elderly thread back to life  :Smile: . Try installing the Medibuntu MPlayer and the w32codecs and you should be able to hear the sound as well.

Andrew

----------


## hairy one

Hi All
Now we can play 3gp's my question is how do we convert TO 3gp? 
Please

----------


## andrew.46

Hi hairy one,




> Now we can play 3gp's my question is how do we convert TO 3gp?


Are you sure you _really_ want to? The video is usually not good and the sound even worse... Having said that I have used FFmpeg in the past to produce such files for a very old phone that belonged to my wife. Her newer phone is more capable so it has been a while since I dug out the following.

If you are keen to try FFmpeg by commandline you will need to compile against the amr libraries that can be found in Medibuntu and I would advise following the Fakeoutdoorsman's great guide:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095

but don't forget to add:



```
--enable-libamr-wb --enable-libamr-nb
```

The syntax I used for my wife's phone was:



```
ffmpeg -i input.avi -s qcif -vcodec h263 -sameq \
-acodec libamr_nb -ac 1 -ar 8000 -r 25 -ab 12200 output.3gp
```

and this worked well enough but you would need to tailor this to your specific needs. There may be a gui alternative to all of this if this all looks a bit much, but my wife was certainly happy with the results  :Smile: .

All the best,

Andrew

----------


## FakeOutdoorsman

> but don't forget to add:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> --enable-libamr-wb --enable-libamr-nb
> ```


In addition, I believe you will also need to add _--enable-nonfree_.

----------


## theterabyteboy

TRY THIS TO FIX YOUR PROBLEM:

Totem worked as root, not as user. Fix was, as user:
rm ~/.gstreamer-0.10/*
then
gst-inspect
to rebuild the gstreamer registry

----------

